
Complaining About Work - popthestack
http://ryanmartinsen.com/article/complaining-about-work/
======
ChuckMcM
Really recommend people think deeply about this topic. The author makes a
great point which I totally resonate with (having had many of the same
issues). It took too long for me to figure out that putting out alternative
ideas for consideration was 'good' but actively campaigning against 'bad'
ideas was a problem. (both for me and for the team).

The key for me was recognizing that when it wasn't my decision to make, there
was no value in me being overly invested in the outcome. Instead I could
positively surface the challenges as I saw them, and let go of the decision.

~~~
popthestack
Thanks for your comments!

I've had so many issues while being invested in the outcome of something I
didn't have power over. Letting go of those decisions has made me so much
happier.

